# Toes Twitching



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

I know from experience with reptiles that twitching and convulsions of the distal extremities, such as toes, is a classic symptom of a hypocalcemic condition. Is this also true of PDFs ?? My frogs toes twitch. Usually a single digit on the hind leg seems to be affected. Is this normal behavior or a symptom of calcium defiencies. I usually dust my FFs about twice a week with ReptiCal calcium supplement. The dusted flies are placed in a shallow watchglass to minimize the calcium contaminating the substrate and plants. Is there a better way?
George


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Toe twitching in dendrobatid frogs (as well as some other genera such as Bufo ) while the anuran is hunting is a normal behavior. 

If Rep-Cal is the only supplement you are using then your frogs are also at risk of other vitamin and mineral deficiencies such as hypovitaminosis of A which can have the some of the same symptoms of hypocalcemia (such as seizures). 

Ed


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks Ed. I suspected it was behavioural. Regarding additional supplentation, can you recommend a good one? I have liquid vitamins that I give to my reptiles, but I think a powder form would be more appropriate for dusting small insects such as fruit flies. 
George


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Did you read this thread? http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12696 

Let me know if that doesn't help. 

Ed


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks Ed! 
Yes, that was a very informative thread. I see now that I need to get my frogs on a more complete regimen of supplementation. I have relied solely on RepCal calcium dusting. My frogs occasionally get fed wild termites and gutloaded pinhead crickets. Hopefully they aren't too malnourished. Great information in that thread and I appreciate your help.
George


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Herpti-Vite. I use that with Repti-Cal.

When you say "contaminating the substrate" do you really mean contaminating (as in it is bad for it) or what?


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

By "contaminating" I mean the calcium carbonate dust raising the soil pH and killing my groundcover (Salaginella and Java moss). 
George


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The calcium carbonate can kill leaves and plants when poured directly on the plants and leaves. As for contaminating, many of these supplements contain a lot of things (like amino acids) that will facilitate bacterial growth possibly leading to pathnogenic outbreaks when allowed to decompose on/in the soil (if you have things like snails or isopods in the culture, they will often take care of any excess spilled supplements. 

I keep a small dish with a piece of orange in it, in the tanks. I pour the dusted ffs in the dish and the orange helps keep the flies down for the frogs. (And the flies will lay eggs in the orange allowing for some larva for the frogs to eat in a couple of days). 

One of the things that does bother me to some extent is that the soils we use in the terraria are lacking in calcium which is one of the major ways the frogs get calcium in the wild. 

Ed


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

will the calcium raising the Ph levels in the substrate hurt the frogs? I have been dumping my flies directly in the tank and some supplement has always come out with the flies, I haven't thought anything about it. I guess I need a dish to dump them in.


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

Ed said:


> One of the things that does bother me to some extent is that the soils we use in the terraria are lacking in calcium which is one of the major ways the frogs get calcium in the wild.
> 
> Ed


Has anyone tried to add bone meal to the soil or would that alter the ph too much?


----------

